# Remembrance Day



## matthew709 (11 Nov 2013)

happy veterans day to all our Canadian veterans! I have so much respect and appreciation for all members of the Canadian forces and I will be one soon   :yellow:


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Nov 2013)

I guess ~ I hope, really ~ that you're an American.

We don't have a _Veterans' Day_ in Canada, and what we "celebrate,"* today, is Remembrance Day, and it is nothing about which there is any reason to be happy.


_____
* I use that term in its religious sense.


----------



## matthew709 (11 Nov 2013)

I didn't mean it like that..


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Nov 2013)

If, as you suggest, you want to be in the CF you will discover that we value people who can express themselves accurately, briefly and clearly. Perhaps, if you cannot say what you think, your should *a)* reconsider your career choices - may burger flipping is more your speed; or *b)* pay a whole lot more attention in junior high school.

You can change my (low) opinion of you by telling us what you do mean.


----------



## Lightguns (11 Nov 2013)

You know we are bleeding people like crazy here. Somehow equating his lack of military ethos knowledge with his career choices is un-helpful at best.  Your future pension payment depend partially on current enlistments and seriously there is huge pool of military ethos qualified teenagers out there.  No prospect should meet a scathing rebuke on his first contact with the military.

Matthew

Thank you.  As stated it is Remembrance Day and it is an act of remembrance.  Once you are a part of us you understand.  Good luck!


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Nov 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> You know we are bleeding people like crazy here. Somehow equating his lack of military ethos knowledge with his career choices is un-helpful at best.  Your future pension payment depend partially on current enlistments and seriously there is huge pool of military ethos qualified teenagers out there.  No prospect should meet a scathing rebuke on his first contact with the military.
> 
> Matthew
> 
> Thank you.  As stated it is Remembrance Day and it is an act of remembrance.  Once you are a part of us you understand.  Good luck!




I disagree, respectfully. I understand your sympathy for a young person who makes a silly mistake, but I think it is misplaced.

Thinking before speaking is a pretty fundamental skill. He should learn to do it.


----------



## matthew709 (11 Nov 2013)

I meant happy veterans day in the way of its a time to remember and show appreciation to our veterans. Not like woohoo! army yea!! like some child.. Its not so much a celebratory occasion as it is a solam one but that doesn't mean you can't be proud and have some positive aspect too it.


----------



## matthew709 (11 Nov 2013)

E.R, me "misspeaking" isn't the same as you misunderstanding.


----------



## Scott (11 Nov 2013)

matthew709 said:
			
		

> E.R, me "misspeaking" isn't the same as you misunderstanding.



  :facepalm:

Just stop. Please.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Nov 2013)

matthew709 said:
			
		

> I meant happy veterans day in the way of its a time to remember and show appreciation to our veterans. Not like woohoo! army yea!! like some child.. Its not so much a celebratory occasion as it is a solam one but that doesn't mean you can't be proud and have some positive aspect too it.



You should have learned in school that today is not about veterans at all. It is about the fallen, those who didn't make it home. Not slapping every dude/dudette in uniform on the back in an attempt to join the SOT bandwagon.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> You should have learned in school that today is not about veterans at all. It is about the fallen, those who didn't make it home. Not slapping every dude/dudette in uniform on the back in an attempt to join the SOT bandwagon.



Perhaps that is why the "White Poppy" crowd of university students have their misunderstanding of the day.


----------



## CougarKing (11 Nov 2013)

Perhaps this thread can be re-titled for anyone wanting to pay their respects?




   

Best wishes to all veterans on this forum for *Remembrance Day*.

And best wishes for US Veterans' Day to all our American veteran friends. 

Thank you for your service.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Nov 2013)

I've just returned from my local Remembrance Day service.  While the crowd was not too bad, I did notice that there were no Second World War veterans in attendance.  The few I do know here are not in the best of health now and I suppose I won't see many if any of the old guard in future services.  It saddens me to think of how fast they're slipping away nowadays.
* and not one white poppy or idiot in sight...


----------



## Tank Troll (11 Nov 2013)

jollyjacktar you are right there seems to to be less and less WWII vets every year. There was only 1 Down in Lunenburg last year and he said the only reason he was out was because the weather was so warm. My Dad hasn't gone to one in may years for the same reason.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Nov 2013)

My dad's been gone for 28 years now.  It would have been his 100th birthday last Monday.  Every day in the Chronicle Herald I see a veteran or two or three in the obits it seems.


----------



## marinemech (11 Nov 2013)

Went to the Ceremony at the Dartmouth Cenotaph, easily a few thousand people standing out in the raw wind coming off the harbour, lots of current service members, and a fair number of veterans. Parking was a interesting, i had to park probably about 1-1.5 kilometers from the cenotaph, and quick march to beat/keep up the parade. Wish i would have snapped some pics.

some video from singing of O Canada http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Raw+Video/ID/2417213956/
photo of the cenotaph http://flic.kr/p/hstWbx


----------



## Navy_Pete (11 Nov 2013)

This year I got to go to my daughter's school here in the NCR as a 'guest of honour' as they were looking for any serving members to show up.  Haven't done anything deserving of the title, but my six year old was pretty thrilled and the kids in general were really happy to have some sailors and airmen on site (happened to be only navy and airforce there) so would do it again.

I think it was probably a lot more meaningful for the kids then the cenotaph ceremonies, as they put a lot of work into the preparations for it.  Still not quite the same, but if nothing else it was a good reminder why I joined, as a lot of kids don't have the opportunity to safely go to school.

Was lucky enough to have an opportunity to visit a number of the military cemeteries in Europe while I was over there.  At the time I was 28, but still had a decade on most of the guys.  Would highly recommend it to anyone who gets the opportunity to see them, for me it really puts Remembrance Day in perspective as to the scope of the sacrifice people have made, and continue to make.






(Tyne Cot cemetary, home to 11,956 Commonwealth servicemen of the First World War)

Lest We Forget


----------



## Baz (11 Nov 2013)

For "Armistice" Day I first went to Mons for the noon ceremony;  Canada liberated Mons 11 Nov 1918 so I think its a good enough place to be... Strange they do it at noon though.  Then my son and I drove up to the Museum in Paschendale, it has some good displays.  We passed Polygon Wood and Sanctuary Wood before stopping at Mt Sorel.  We then passed Hooge Crater and Hellfire Corner and had supper on the square in Ypres.  We intended to attend the nightly Last Post at 8pm at Menin Gate, but he was tired so we left our poppies there and headed home.

Didn't go to Tyne Cot, but I was there a couple of months ago when I biked up.


----------



## Ice97 (11 Nov 2013)

It is sad that each year we have fewer and fewer WWII veterans.  WWII ended almost 70 years ago....so time unfortunately is catching up.  My Grandfather and 3 of my Great Uncles served in WWII.  1 of my Great Uncles was shot down and is buried in Holland.  Even though I was not on parade this year....I still attended the parade in Manotick.  It is important for me to instill the values of why we remember the fallen and their sacrifices and why we attend the ceremonies to my children.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Nov 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Thank you for your service.





Sorry, not to nitpick, but you're missing my point. Rememberance Day has feck all to do with my or anyone elses service, it is about the fallen from wars and overseas operations, and ensuring that the memory of their sacrifice ensures. That's it. Save the thanks for Red Fridays.


----------



## my72jeep (11 Nov 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I've just returned from my local Remembrance Day service.  While the crowd was not too bad, I did notice that there were no Second World War veterans in attendance.  The few I do know here are not in the best of health now and I suppose I won't see many if any of the old guard in future services.  It saddens me to think of how fast they're slipping away nowadays.
> * and not one white poppy or idiot in sight...


This year in Wawa we were down to 3 of the old guard Vet's(WW2, Korea) but for the first time ever we had 5 Members still serving 3 of them members of the new guard Vets  (Yugo, Bosnia, Afghanistan.
As for the White Poppy I do believe any that showed would be dealt with quickly.


----------



## flatlander13 (11 Nov 2013)

8,000+ at the service in Saskatoon. Have attended annually for last decade or so and it is always very well done. This year, Korean vets were payed compliments and there were probably about 10 WWII vets in the parade. For a young person who will be swearing in within the next few weeks, this year's service had a whole new meaning.


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Nov 2013)

We probably had 500 at Kemptville with more at the other sites in the Municipality of North Grenville (pop 15,000) in wind, wet snow and chilly conditions. Charles Company was in attendance and did very well.

I told the Mayor and one of the council about how we used to do it before the 1930s. See here: http://www.decorationday.ca/history.htm


----------



## matthew709 (11 Nov 2013)

Remembrance day ceremonies are usually pretty huge here in St.Johns. Weather was absolute crap here today though so I think it was canceled.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Nov 2013)

matthew709 said:
			
		

> Remembrance day ceremonies are usually pretty huge here in St.Johns. Weather was absolute crap here today though so I think it was canceled.



http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/remembrance-day-a-replay-of-our-webcast-1.2422158


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Nov 2013)

matthew709 said:
			
		

> Remembrance day ceremonies are usually pretty huge here in St.Johns. Weather was absolute crap here today though so I think it was canceled.



Negative, it went off although it was condensed. 37 CER/56 ES/ Salute Tp still put off our annual 21 Gun salute.


----------



## paffomaybe (11 Nov 2013)

Notwithstanding the OP, I've had several of my American (civilian and ex-military) colleagues wish me a "Happy Veterans Day" today.  I appreciated the sentiment - as well as the difference between what 11-11 means north and south of the border.  While it is indeed a more solemn and sober day here, I keep remembering Peanuts comics where Snoopy puts on his wedge and goes over to Bill Mauldin's house on Veteran's Day to quaff a few root beers and talk about their days in the service... as far as that goes, I think that "Happy Veterans Day" is not at all an incorrect sentiment if it comes from the appropriate source.  :2c:


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2013)

The Americans have Memorial Day to remember their Fallen.  We have Remembrance Day to remember our Fallen.

The Americans have Veteran's Day to remember and thank their living Veterans.  We have Red Fridays.


----------



## dangerboy (11 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The Americans have Memorial Day to remember their Fallen.  We have Remembrance Day to remember our Fallen.
> 
> The Americans have Veteran's Day to remember and thank their living Veterans.  We have Red Fridays.



Unfortunately a lot of people in key positions don't seem to know the difference. I attended two parades and in both the speakers (legion and senior CF pers) were thanking the serving members and implied that Remembrance day is for that reason.  So it not hard to see where people can get confused.


----------



## Occam (11 Nov 2013)

I'm left wondering where the confusion lies; here, or elsewhere:

http://www.legion.ca/honour-remember/poppy-remembrance/

*Honouring the Past*
As part of our Mission, The Legion strives to ensure that the deeds of those who fell are not forgotten. Whether it is through our promotion and organization of Remembrance Day events across the country (including the National Remembrance Day Ceremony in Ottawa), our annual Poppy Campaign, the creation and care of memorials like the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, the preservation of the records and memories of fallen heroes, youth education or many of the other activities we are involved in, we honour the past.

*Respecting the Present*
Of course, it is not only to honour the fallen that we observe Remembrance Day each and every year. As part of our observance, we also acknowledge the courage and sacrifice of both the Veterans including currently serving. In fact, through the generosity of Canadians who take part in our Poppy Campaign, we are able to serve Veterans and their families on a daily basis. With a number of advocacy efforts and member services, we ensure that they are cared for and treated with the respect they deserve.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Nov 2013)

Anyone catch the CDS mis-identifying the unit of his wreath-laying guest at the start of CBC's coverage of the national ceremony?


' Cpl M*****, of 37 Construction Engineer Regiment....'???


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Nov 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Anyone catch the CDS mis-identifying the unit of his wreath-laying guest at the start of CBC's coverage of the national ceremony?
> 
> 
> ' Cpl M*****, of 37 Construction Engineer Regiment....'???



Damn pretty bad even they don't know a unit's name.... :facepalm: and the member would be from my regiment.... 37 COMBAT ENGINEER REGIMENT....


----------



## myself.only (12 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We have Red Fridays.



Sadly, I don't know when's the last time I saw any signs, or heard any promotion, of the Canadian public commemorating / participating in Red Fridays. 
Has anyone else observed a similar decline in participation amongst the general / civilian population?


----------



## Emilio (12 Nov 2013)

I'm kind of ashamed to say this right now...But I never even heard of red Fridays until Mr.Wallace mentioned it.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Nov 2013)

matthew709 said:
			
		

> Weather was absolute crap here today though so I think it was canceled.


Perhaps you should have gone to look; the experience may have proven beneficial.


----------



## OldTanker (12 Nov 2013)

Following this thread has given me pause to reconsider how I look at Remembrance Day. I understand the purpose of Remembrance Day is to honour the fallen, but it appears over time this has expanded to include honouring our living veterans. Looking at what happened across Canada yesterday, to me it was heartwarming to see how much appreciation was extended to our veterans while at the same time Canadians honoured our dead. Is this a bad thing? I know some might see this as a deviation from the original purpose of Remembrance Day, or some sort of Americanization of a Canadian tradition, but I think we should embrace this change. Heaven knows our veterans need all the public support they can get, so why not simply accept this and acknowledge that Remembrance Day now includes honouring our veterans? I would suggest that in the minds of many Canadians it already does, so why resist?  Honouring living veterans does not reduce our respect for the fallen. And with regards to Red Shirt Fridays, is that still happening? I live in a military town (well, Naval town) and its been a long, long time since I have seen this mentioned in the press, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/remembrance-day-a-replay-of-our-webcast-1.2422158



Recognized a few familar faces in that video, thanks. Weather looked as crappy as I remember from Parades there years past.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Nov 2013)

Good post, OldTanker.   I was going to say more or less the same thing.  Despite what the 11th commemoration was intended/designed, I too believe it has over the years changed to what we see now.  A dual purpose perhaps Veteran's Day/Memorial Day (to borrow from the references made down with our cousins) as it were.  

The survivors of the Great War whom wanted to remember the fallen with this day have now also left our side, and the Second World War veteran's are swiftly departing now too.  In the not too distant future there will be no one left to remember their fallen comrades on a personal level.  Although they (the survivors) didn't make the ultimate sacrifice, they did sacrifice none the less for the greater good of Canada.  Is it wrong to show appreciation to them while there are here to receive it?  I think perhaps not.  It's good and right in my opinion that they should be acknowledged in a positive manner by their fellow citizens.

Anyhow that's my  :2c:


----------



## Journeyman (12 Nov 2013)

OldTanker said:
			
		

> I would suggest that in the minds of many Canadians it already does, so why resist?


I have to disagree.

In the minds of many Canadians, writing "C U @ bar" is considered a sentence. Should we resist?  Well, it does convey the purpose of passing a message, so what's the problem.  But then you get a memo from a subordinate, usually time-sensitive with an expectation that it will be forwarded quickly, that looks like it was written by a chimpanzee, because we've accepted the lowest-common denominator.

Can we not maintain _one day_ without losing focus and dumbing it down for the masses?  Particularly _this_ day, because once you shrug and say "OK, it's not to remember sacrifices in war, but to commemorate anyone who's worn a uniform," it quickly becomes politicized (as we've seen with the white poppy crowd), or its value diminished (in previous years, I've seen reference to including fallen emergency services' personnel).

If "the masses" misunderstand the meaning of Remembrance Day, then perhaps an education push is needed -- yes, even if that hurts the feelings of some kid from Newfoundland posting on a military-themed website.  I'm _sure_ he'll remember the meaning of 11 November from this day forward.


Having lost several friends on military operations, Remembrance Day has become more personal to me over the past few years than it used to be.  Maybe I just "get it" now.  And while I certainly have no anger issues    when a friend of several years thanked me for my service the other day, I just wanted to yell at her, "IT'S NOT ABOUT US!!!"  It was that irritating.


So no, I don't think we should dumb it down to patting ourselves on the back for wearing or having worn a uniform.  It's not about us.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> I'm left wondering where the confusion lies; here, or elsewhere:
> 
> http://www.legion.ca/honour-remember/poppy-remembrance/
> 
> (....)


With the confusion further reinforced by shotgun government messaging - this from the GG (highlights mine) ....


> When the call to arms first sounded, thousands of Canadians took up the quarrel with a most terrible foe. The machine of war cut them down in their youth, to lay for eternity in foreign fields. Still, their spirit lives on in our acts of remembrance.
> 
> *History has flowed past in the sombre waves of veterans marching in annual parades at memorials held across the country.* Heads high, arms stiffened in salute, despite the weight of time and memory resting upon their shoulders. Dwindling ranks from battles of long ago are replenished with the men and women whose more recent service abroad and at home has earned them a place of privilege among their older comrades-in-arms.
> 
> This Remembrance Day, I will humbly and proudly receive their salute, on behalf of all Canadians. We are grateful for your service and thank you for your sacrifices. We will never forget.


.... and this from the PM ....


> Today, Canadians across the country gather to remember and honour the generations of Canadian men and women in uniform who left the warmth of their homes and the comfort of their families to face the hardships of conflict. We pay tribute to those who have and continue to defend our country, and promote and protect the universal values of freedom, democracy and the rule of law that we continue to hold dear ....  “Today, Canadians across the country gather to remember and honour the generations of Canadian men and women in uniform who left the warmth of their homes and the comfort of their families to face the hardships of conflict. We pay tribute to those who have and continue to defend our country, and promote and protect the universal values of freedom, democracy and the rule of law that we continue to hold dear .... On this special day, let us pay *our heartfelt tribute to all members of the Canadian Armed Forces – both past and present *– whose selflessness, courage and sacrifices have given us the freedom we enjoy, the democracy by which we govern ourselves and the justice under which we live. ....


.... and this from the Minister of Defence ....


> On November 11th Canadians honour our men and women in uniform, who have served and continue to serve with courage and dedication, at home and abroad. We also pause to remember the sailors, soldiers, , airmen and airwomen, and special operations forces that have made the ultimate sacrifice for their country, laying down their lives to protect our freedom and security.
> 
> Canadian Armed Forces members have always stood ready to defend Canada and North America, and to contribute to international peace and security. *Approximately two million Canadians have served their country in the last century, participating in two World Wars, a decade of operations in Afghanistan, and numerous other conflict zones in Asia, the Middle East and Africa.*
> 
> For generations, people all over the world have paused at 11 a.m. on Remembrance Day to pray and reflect on the sacrifices made by those who served their country ....


.... and this from the Minister of Military History in Canada Veterans Affairs ....


> “Today, *we honour brave Canadian men and women in uniform who have served our country during times of war, military conflict and peace*. Throughout our nation’s history, Canadians have been asked to defend and sacrifice for the values of peace and freedom around the world. For generations, Canadians have bravely stood ready and responded as such.
> 
> “This year we mark the 60th anniversary of the armistice that ended the active fighting in the Korean War, which was one of Canada’s most significant military engagements of the 20th century. More than 26,000 Canadians served in the Korean War between 1950 and 1953.
> 
> ...


.... and, finally, this from the CDS:


> .... *We remember our fallen and their loved ones. We remember those who were injured, physically or mentally; all of our veterans; and the families who help them carry on.* We remember the enormous sacrifices and achievements made during the Great War, and the Second World War ....



Seems pretty clear to me, right? :sarcasm:



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> .... So no, I don't think we should dumb it down to patting ourselves on the back for wearing or having worn a uniform.  It's not about us.


 :goodpost: - Milpoints inbound


----------



## myself.only (12 Nov 2013)

Personally, attending the dinner, standing on parade and attending the service with my Regimental Family, the events of Remembrance Day were honouring not only the Fallen but those who also served alongside them and returned. 
It did not devolve into thanking everyone who wears a uniform. 
Although various people thanked all who were on parade, I think the distinction between that polite thanks and honouring remained quite clear throughout. 

As a CIC officer, I will confess to never having stressed to my cadets any distinction between the Fallen and those who made it back.  I have stressed that each of the names of the Fallen on the Honour Roll from WW2 were real people not much older than the cadets in many cases, and that they risked and gave up their future, a future that they looked forward to back then just as much as the cadets do now.  But I do also stress that this is the meaning - and very real cost - of unlimited liability, accepted by those who serve in operational theatres and then I mention some members of the Regiment that have been on tour. 

Have I failed to drive home the proper meaning of Remembrance Day? 
I guess I have. But somehow when it comes down to the day, I cannot draw the line and place the veteran on the outside because his loader who couldn't reach the trapped driver, got to him. I'm sure that surviving veteran makes that distinction every day, but I cannot draw that line on that day. 

Just my  :2c:


----------



## Towards_the_gap (12 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I have to disagree.
> 
> In the minds of many Canadians, writing "C U @ bar" is considered a sentence. Should we resist?  Well, it does convey the purpose of passing a message, so what's the problem.  But then you get a memo from a subordinate, usually time-sensitive with an expectation that it will be forwarded quickly, that looks like it was written by a chimpanzee, because we've accepted the lowest-common denominator.
> 
> ...




Well said sir, well said. Reference the bit in red - I was particularly incensed to watch, as the personal wreaths were laid at the end of the local ceremony in our town, a wreath laid for a Mr. XXXX and his grandson Xxxxxx.......... I responded to the fatal MVC that killed this grandson (mid 20's, not a day in the military) because he wasn't wearing a seatbelt. Yet lo and behold here was his family laying a wreath in his honour. And I don't blame them, I blame whatever legion knucklehead allowed them to do so.


----------



## Lightguns (12 Nov 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Well said sir, well said. Reference the bit in red - I was particularly incensed to watch, as the personal wreaths were laid at the end of the local ceremony in our town, a wreath laid for a Mr. XXXX and his grandson Xxxxxx.......... I responded to the fatal MVC that killed this grandson (mid 20's, not a day in the military) because he wasn't wearing a seatbelt. Yet lo and behold here was his family laying a wreath in his honour. And I don't blame them, I blame whatever legion knucklehead allowed them to do so.



Ack that, the service I attended laid wreaths to honour 4 "fallen comrades"; specifically Legionaries who did not serve a day but were popular bar flies at said legion and died of natural or home front accidental causes (at least according to the girlfriend who is from that little village).  I fear we will see a day when the vets will be honoured in the minority and the families of legion bar flies will being honouring their loved in the majority.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2013)

Ah yes the let's spend 6 extra hours laying 30 or more extra wreathes crap for everyone and their dog compliments of the brain dead blue haired and blazer set at the RCL. Who cares if the elderly (Vets ) and youngsters ( cadets etc) are standing in the cold I mean it's all about "me" carrying a wreath up and of course giving a speach/sermon as well. :

The 2 years I spent as a Parade Commander for the East York Service the Protocol Officer and I tried to cut down on some of the superfluous wreathes. I think we managed to get rid of two, leaving twice as many as are laid in Ottawa, and that little exercise did not go over quietly. 

Edit:

I just googled this years's list apparently they managed to get it down to under 40 and I'm still trying to figure out what some of them are for?
1  Victoria Cross  		
2   Mothers of the Silver Cross  *** Should this be Memorial Cross???		
3  Government of Canada		
4  Province of Ontario			
5 Mayor & Toronto City Council			
6  4th Canadian Division (formerly Canadian Land Force, Central Area)		 
7 Veterans Affairs Canada			 
8 Royal Canadian Navy			
9  Merchant Navy			
10 Burma Star			 
11 Korea Veterans						
12 Hong Kong Veterans			 
13  East York Hydro Veterans			
14 Canadian Association of Veterans in the United Nations Peacekeeping     
15  Queens York Rangers – 1st Americans	
16 Home Front Heroines			
17 Airborne 2nd Forward Observation Unit Royal Artillery 
18 District D Council			
19 Zone D3 Council, Royal Canadian Legion	
20 RCL Branch 10 & Ladies Auxiliary		
21 RCL Branch 11 & Ladies Auxiliary 		
22 RCL Branch 22 & Ladies Auxiliary		
23 RCL Branch 345 			
24 337 Royal Canadian Army Cadets		
25 330 Air Cadets  			 
26 631 Sentinel			
27  Toronto Fire Services 					
28 Toronto Professional Fire Fighters Association			
29 Association of Retired East York Fire Fighters 
30 Toronto Police Service					
31 Toronto EMS			 
32 Toronto District School Board			
33 Toronto Catholic District School Board  	
34 Toronto Transit Commission			 
35 Toronto Hydro			 
36 St. John Ambulance

( I'm sure there were more after this)


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2013)

Well, why don't you guys with the long line of "Wreath Layers" do what is done at Beechwood Cemetery.  There they have about twelve "official" wreaths laid up during the ceremony, and announce that anyone else wanting to lay a wreath may do so after the ceremony finishes.  Than is incentive for many less "Wreath Layers", leaving only the most dedicated to bring in a wreath or two.  After all, if it isn't being laid while everyone stands and shivers, what is the point, so their numbers dwindle.  At Beechwood, there may have been a couple of private wreaths laid afterward, and then the RCD Sqn lined up and placed their poppies upon the monument or wreaths as they paid their respects.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2013)

There is plenty of room after the main service to pay ones respects.


----------



## observor 69 (13 Nov 2013)

After many years of participating in military Remembrance day ceremonies I have been attending my local community service.
I have been informed by my wife that she is tired of hearing me complain about the shortcomings of the  ceremony organized and conducted by our local Legion.
This year was no exception. Master of ceremony totally mixed up on the order of events, the "three" bands confused on when to play what piece of music and also a large pain watching an endless run of everybody and his dog walking up and laying a wreath. Oh and let's not forget civilians attempting a salute after laying a wreath, lost souls.
The sight of the parade sergeant major sans any military medals but lots of Legion ones on his right breast as he casually watched the parade depart from any order convinced  me that this is the normal for a civilian run parade and I  should learn to accept it.    
Way to long a ceremony, the public losing interest and wandering off before the end and to me the most irritating the disorganization of a ceremony that should follow a tight traditional format.


----------



## JorgSlice (13 Nov 2013)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> After many years of participating in military Remembrance day ceremonies I have been attending my local community service.
> I have been informed by my wife that she is tired of hearing me complain about the shortcomings of the  ceremony organized and conducted by our local Legion.
> This year was no exception. Master of ceremony totally mixed up on the order of events, the "three" bands confused on when to play what piece of music and also a large pain watching an endless run of everybody and his dog walking up and laying a wreath. Oh and let's not forget civilians attempting a salute after laying a wreath, lost souls.
> The sight of the parade sergeant major sans any military medals but lots of Legion ones on his right breast as he casually watched the parade depart from any order convinced  me that this is the normal for a civilian run parade and I  should learn to accept it.
> Way to long a ceremony, the public losing interest and wandering off before the end and to me the most irritating the disorganization of a ceremony that should follow a tight traditional format.



I decided to attend my home town services with a friend of mine from 3VP who.is also from the same town. Our Parade Sgt-Maj was an Air Cadet MWO (disastrous), the Padre gave "the good word" to the vets lf WW1/2 but then went on to contradict herself and basically slander the vets of present day (Bosnia, Afghanistan). and once in the legion all the tables filled up, no room for any of us current troops or the 5 RCMP officers to sit. Nobody offered us a seat, nothing. One of us even went and addressed this matter to the Branch President... Nothing.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Nov 2013)

The ceremony at Petawawa Legion had a zillion wreaths laid.  By the time it got down to the Ladies Auxiliary of the Hell's Angels, I'd had enough and headed inside for a beverage.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Nov 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> I decided to attend my home town services with a friend of mine from 3VP who.is also from the same town. Our Parade Sgt-Maj was an Air Cadet MWO (disastrous), the Padre gave "the good word" to the vets lf WW1/2 but then went on to contradict herself and basically slander the vets of present day (Bosnia, Afghanistan). and once in the legion all the tables filled up, no room for any of us current troops or the 5 RCMP officers to sit. Nobody offered us a seat, nothing. One of us even went and addressed this matter to the Branch President... Nothing.



I still remember a bunch of us, as new Bosnia vets, being turned away at a local Legion, on Remembrance Day, because they were about to hold a dinner.

At which no veterans were present. :facepalm:


----------



## JorgSlice (13 Nov 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I still remember a bunch of us, as new Bosnia vets, being turned away at a local Legion, on Remembrance Day, because they were about to hold a dinner.
> 
> At which no veterans were present. :facepalm:



Pretty much the same for us. There was one Korea vet, the rest were... I guess you could say "legacy"/grandfathered members who hadn't served a day in their life. The biggest piss off was the table of 300lb ham-beasts stuffing their faces full of onion rings yet here's a group of 10 soldiers and RCMP that are STANDING while they eat/drink

I received one hand shake the whole time. That handshake came from an RCMP officer that served as a Police Mentor in the Stan.


----------



## myself.only (14 Nov 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> I decided to attend my home town services with a friend of mine from 3VP who.is also from the same town. Our Parade Sgt-Maj was an Air Cadet MWO (disastrous), the Padre gave "the good word" to the vets lf WW1/2 but then went on to contradict herself and basically slander the vets of present day (Bosnia, Afghanistan). and once in the legion all the tables filled up, no room for any of us current troops or the 5 RCMP officers to sit. Nobody offered us a seat, nothing. One of us even went and addressed this matter to the Branch President... Nothing.



PT, man FWIW I'm sorry to hear the present day vets get such short shrift.  :facepalm:

And I have to ask....



			
				PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Our Parade Sgt-Maj was an Air Cadet MWO (disastrous).....



 Were there only Cadets on parade?  Nobody else?


----------



## JorgSlice (14 Nov 2013)

myself.only said:
			
		

> PT, man FWIW I'm sorry to hear the present day vets get such short shrift.  :facepalm:
> 
> And I have to ask....
> 
> Were there only Cadets on parade?  Nobody else?



There was a bunch of British troops from BATUS (many of their families reside in our town), and a some Reservists from PRes, various units, current serving and had tours in Bosnia and/or A'Stan


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Nov 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I still remember a bunch of us, as new Bosnia vets, being turned away at a local Legion, on Remembrance Day, because they were about to hold a dinner.
> 
> At which no veterans were present. :facepalm:


My dad was bitter about the treatment he received at the # 1 Branch in Calgary when he returned from overseas in 45.  He was refused entry etc.


----------



## Lightguns (14 Nov 2013)

Despite my earlier complaint of fallen comrades, we were very well treated by the Norton, NB Legion.  They even threw out the bar flies to make sure every troop had a seat, a meal and a free drink.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 Nov 2013)

This year's main event at Point Pleasant Park in Halifax wasn't too bad actually. I may have missed it the last couple years as I was in Ottawa but the list of wreath layers was pared down considerably to about 10-12. As someone else said, an announcement was then made for "...any other organizations". The days of a wreath laid by "Joe's Discount Dog Food Stores" appear gone...for now. I went with my brother (months away from dying of cancer) in Burlington ON in 2011 and we had  to leave after wreath # 36 (yes, I counted).
As for the after-ceremony functions, I never made it so I cannot comment on that.


----------



## GR66 (14 Nov 2013)

I asked my kids what they did at their schools and the experiences were quite different.  My younger son in Elementary school had a fairly long assembly with two WWII vets present to speak to the kids and multi-media presentations, etc.  My son said it was excellent and very interesting.  

My older son in High School had a very different experience...."lame" in his words.  They apparently played the opening scene of Saving Private Ryan with dramatic music overlaid and a couple of comments/quotes.  No participation at all by the Legion, veterans or serving members.  Sad because the town has been pretty active in honouring one of our Afghanistan fallen (Sapper Brian Collier) who actually attended the school (and who has a scholarship in his name there as well).


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 Nov 2013)

That's odd. I did two school ceremonies here; one with a Legion Colour Party and another on my own (with a student Colour Party comprising Cadets at the school). I found out too there were many other schools who would have liked to have a vet and/or current serving person as part of their ceremonies.  All I can say is make sure that the Principals at the schools where your kids are, are aware that there is a program where they can get people in to participate. The two schools I participated in, literally walking distance apart; one Gr 1-6, the other P-9 each did a completely different service but both were commendable. I may even take all of Remembrance Week off next year and do a whole whack of these. 
If people out there are interested in this and haven't heard of the Program, let me know and I will send out the link. Each area will have a PAO assigned to this starting around September.



Pat


----------



## Tank Troll (14 Nov 2013)

My son told me they did nothing at his school which doesn't surprise me as the also don't play the national anthem because they don't want to offend the foreign exchange students.


----------



## Teager (14 Nov 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> My son told me they did nothing at his school which doesn't surprise me as the also don't play the national anthem because they don't want to offend the foreign exchange students.



 :facepalm: Wow I don't even know what to say to that.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Nov 2013)

I went home for Remembrance Day to attend with my father (ret'd WO) who isn't able to do the parade part anymore.

I was and still am fairly pissed off at the way it went.  It was inside at the arena, which was nice for the actual vets to be out of the wind and cold.  They had a big stage set up, which I thought would be for the vets.

Nope!  The vets were all in chairs in front of the stage.  The stage, however, was full of city councellors, the Student rep from the local highschool, pretty much anyone who apparently thinks they are important and worthy of being on a stage on Nov 11th.

Aside from the Aide de Camp, the only "military" person on the stage was a retired MP who is the President of the local RCAFA Wing.  

The vet's were barely mentioned yet every stage "celebrity" was introduced and all that jazz. 10 minutes into the speech given by the Student Rep, I wanted to stand up and yell out "SUM UP!".  

The marching contingent was made up of Legion members (many who have never served), retired CAF and a few ppl in DEU.   The Parade Sgt-Major was in a Legion outfit with 4 or 5 of the right-breast shit nickels and not so much as a CD on the left.   

/rant on

IMO, CIC folks who are not CIC Officers in DEU should NOT be on the parade, and shouldn't be wandering around making sure they are seen "making leadership noises", especially in yoga pants that are 10 sizes too small and make them look like they are smuggling 50lbs of cottage cheese between their knees and waist.   :facepalm:  They are embarrassing and do not reflect well on the Cadet organizations.  The CIC Officers didn't wander around making arse's out of themselves, why a few of these civie whatever-they-are's take it upon themselves to walk around like circus clowns is beyond me.

/rant off

I also sat there and watched a few ppl in DEU go thru the entire event with their head dress removed, no saluting at the appropriate times etc.   ???

It seemed to me that the whole event was more about a bunch of peoples' sense of self-importance being stroked than remembering the fallen and the vets.  My father and I left shaking our head.


----------



## jpjohnsn (14 Nov 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> /rant on
> 
> IMO, CIC folks who are not CIC Officers in DEU should NOT be on the parade, and shouldn't be wandering around making sure they are seen "making leadership noises", especially in yoga pants that are 10 sizes too small and make them look like they are smuggling 50lbs of cottage cheese between their knees and waist.   :facepalm:  They are embarrassing and do not reflect well on the Cadet organizations.  The CIC Officers didn't wander around making arse's out of themselves, why a few of these civie whatever-they-are's take it upon themselves to walk around like circus clowns is beyond me.
> 
> /rant off


Small correction, there is no such thing as CIC folks who are not CIC officers.  I'm thinking you mean civilian instructors but, you are correct, that's seriously not cool.  Dress for CIs is laid out in our regs as follows:



> 38. When participating in corps / squadron
> activities, CIs shall wear civilian attire
> appropriate to the type of activity being
> conducted (i.e. the civilian equivalent of the
> ...



In Barrie, where I attended the parade, the parade was well attended and, for the most part, well organized, but the local Legion has allowed the number wreaths laid to steadily increase over the last few years.  It started well with  the military, veteran, Silver Cross Mother and the various governmental ones you'd expect (though the number of veterans groups seems to be increasing - I suspect that many have a total membership of 1 or 2).  Then we started to get into wreaths from the local hospital, fire department, a couple of local clinics, 3 levels of police (RCMP, OPP and Local) AND their associations, one on behalf of HMCS Sackville (by someone - whom I know - who never served aboard her nor was related to anyone who served on her), and quite a few random community organizations.  

Then an ever-growing list of wreaths laid by relatives of veterans who did not die while in the service, but had passed away anytime over the last decade or so.  

The laying of wreaths took almost 40 minutes.

Maddeningly for my squadron, the COs and Cox'n/RSM/SWO of the 3 cadet corps went up to get ready to lay their unit's wreaths (as we have always done going back to the 1940s) only to find that they were "pre-laid" by the Legion, along with a few others from some random groups, before the parade to make room for the "important" ones.  The cadets from the 3 corps did their annual overnight vigil at the cenotaph in the wind and rain and the snow all night, they stood on parade in the wind and drizzle that morning but they weren't "important" enough to lay a wreath on the day.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Nov 2013)

For all those unhappy about the way the Legion operated this week (and trust me, I'm *no* fan of the Legion), write a letter now, laying out your concerns and offer suggestions for improvement.  Then next Sept/Oct, write another letter reiterating your thoughts to refresh memories.

Otherwise it's just trash-talk here, and not likely to be addressed by next November 11th.


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 Nov 2013)

There is a minimum, and, in my opinion ,a maximum _programme_ for a Remembrance Day service.

The minimum is:

     1. Read the Act of Remembrance ~

          _They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
          Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
          At the going down of the sun and in the morning
          We will remember them._

     2. Observe two minutes of silence - there is no need for bugle calls or a piper, and simple "we will nor observe two minutes of silence" will suffice.

     3. Lay two wreaths: one on behalf of the People of Canada or the community and one on behalf of the mothers and widows, even if none live in your community.

     4. A "dismissal" with a very brief thanks for participating.

The maximum, which is not much more complicated, is:

     1. A welcome and a formal salute for the appropriate distinguished personages ~ the GG and national Silver Cross Mother, here in Ottawa;

     2. Read the Act of Remembrance ~

          _They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
          Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
          At the going down of the sun and in the morning
          We will remember them._

     3. Observe two minutes of silence - announced and ended with appropriate trumpet calls and featuring a piped lament;

     4. Laying of two official wreaths: on behalf of the People of Canada and the Mothers and Widows of the Dead;

     5. Laying a small number of secondary wreaths on behalf of a few specific organizations including the Government of Canada, the CF, major veterans' organizations and foreign governments; and
         (this is an appropriate place to recite or sing "In Flanders Fields"

      6. A solemn dismissal which _may_ include a brief, all inclusive prayer or, preferably, a recitation of a few lines from Ecclesiasticus Chapter 44, which begins, "Let us now praise famous men ..."

          _All these were honoured in their generations, and were the glory of their times.
                                                         and
          Their bodies are buried in peace; but their name liveth for evermore._

The rest of the wreath layings and any parading or marching are done outside of the formal remembrance Day _programme_.

My  :2c:


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (14 Nov 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> This year in Wawa we were down to 3 of the old guard Vet's(WW2, Korea) but for the first time ever we had 5 Members still serving 3 of them members of the new guard Vets  (Yugo, Bosnia, Afghanistan.
> As for the White Poppy I do believe any that showed would be dealt with quickly.


My Coy was on our way back from an FTX in the North and we were very close to stopping into Wawa to participate with the RCL pers for Remembrance Day.  Due to making our redeployment easier we ended up going to Blind River instead.

For all of the mis-steps and flaws in the ceremony it was very nice and very respectful.  We all thoroughly enjoyed being able to stop into a small town and observe Remembrance Day in a solemn way.  The Legion and the Town itself were extremely thankful for our presence and went out of their way to make us feel welcome.  It was very sad to see the empty seats reserved for WWII vets, but there were some in the crowd that I had the opportunity to talk with that didn't want to be up front and in the limelight and simply wished to quietly participate in the background during the ceremonies.


----------



## WingsofFury (19 Nov 2013)

I hope you don't mind me sharing some photos I took during the national ceremony in Ottawa.  It was the first time I had the chance to attend, and it was quite moving to see so many gathered.




IMG_8294 by Attila Papp Photography, on Flickr




IMG_8418 by Attila Papp Photography, on Flickr




IMG_8402 by Attila Papp Photography, on Flickr




IMG_8374 by Attila Papp Photography, on Flickr




IMG_8386 by Attila Papp Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (19 Nov 2013)

Those are some excellent photos you took. Really great.


----------



## my72jeep (19 Nov 2013)

Is it just me or is there something out of order with that US Lcol/Maj  uniform?


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Nov 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is there something out of order with that US Lcol/Maj  uniform?



Her dog has more medals than I do... which isn't saying much unless he's a K-9 Walt!  ;D


----------



## x_para76 (19 Nov 2013)

Remembrance Day 2013 in Hamilton was better than usual. I only attended the garrison parade on the Sunday before as I had to be at work the following day. However, the parade was reasonably well done and all units had a good turn out. The only exception to this was my former PRes unit the A&SHofC paraded with colours and bayonets fixed for the second year in a row. Clearly a staunch warning from Brigade and the Vet's wasn't enough to deter the egomaniac who now commands this unit. That aside though the parade was basically well conducted and the master of ceremonies was concise and to the point (not the norm in years past). The parade was generally well attended by the public and veterans alike.


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Nov 2013)

Attended a Veteran's Day ceremony in the US this year. Approximately 300 from the community attended. A Lt Col from Luke AFB was the guest speaker.

The MC asked all the Vets to stand up by branch and the branch melody was then played.

Surprised to hear the MC state that we must not forget our friends to the north, and ask for Canadian Vets to stand. Big applause.


----------



## Danjanou (20 Nov 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is there something out of order with that US Lcol/Maj  uniform?



Poppy on the wrong side and the angle of the pic makes it look like she has no tie on, otherwise looks ok.


----------



## my72jeep (20 Nov 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Poppy on the wrong side and the angle of the pic makes it look like she has no tie on, otherwise looks ok.


Your right I did some research as I'm no too familiar with dress blues. some of the badges looked out of place.


----------



## Remius (20 Nov 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Poppy on the wrong side and the angle of the pic makes it look like she has no tie on, otherwise looks ok.



Well maybe on the wrong side of our uniform.  Perhaps the americans have a dress reg for wearing foreign countries poppies?


----------



## Privateer (20 Nov 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Poppy on the wrong side and the angle of the pic makes it look like she has no tie on, otherwise looks ok.



I believe that she is wearing what are referred to as "neck tabs", in lieu of tie.


----------



## Lightguns (20 Nov 2013)

I doubt the USA has any regs on poppy placement. So she gets a pass.


----------



## Danjanou (20 Nov 2013)

Privateer said:
			
		

> I believe that she is wearing what are referred to as "neck tabs", in lieu of tie.




Thanks couldn't remember what they were called.



			
				Lightguns said:
			
		

> I doubt the USA has any regs on poppy placement. So she gets a pass.



like 90% of the population of the country then  ;D ah well at least she's wearing one


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Nov 2015)

We don't seem to have a standing Remembrance Day page ~ it's possible I didn't search well enough ~ but rather than start a new one for 2015 I'll just tag on to this one ...














It's Remembrance Sunday, today, in Britain and around the world ...

... it's a custom I believe we should adopt, rather than having a _selective_ holiday on November 11th so that most civil servants and bank clerks and a few others can have a day off for pre-Christmas shopping.

Soldiers (sailors and RCAF members, too) and school children should 'parade' (again) on 11 Nov for a very  brief ceremony ~ Remembrance for the people in uniform, a "teaching moment" for the students.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Nov 2015)

What do War Veterans Remember on Remembrance Day?

I am a war veteran.

Remembrance Day is just around the corner. 

Many people who are not war veterans wonder: what do war veterans remember on Remembrance Day? 

The answer may surprise you….

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-do-war-veterans-remember-remembrance-day-richard-eaton?trk=pulse_spock-articles


----------



## mariomike (8 Nov 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> ... it's a custom I believe we should adopt, rather than having a _selective_ holiday on November 11th so that most civil servants and bank clerks and a few others can have a day off for pre-Christmas shopping.
> 
> Soldiers (sailors and RCAF members, too) and school children should 'parade' (again) on 11 Nov for a very  brief ceremony ~ Remembrance for the people in uniform, a "teaching moment" for the students.



Milnet did a poll: "Remembrance Day should be a National Holiday?" Of the members who participated, 63.9% voted yes. 

Remembrance Day: National holiday?/"Veterans' Day"? (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22329.75
9 pages.

Remembrance Day was a Statutory Holiday where I worked. But, it was not a day off. We were mandated to report to our stations. 
November 11 paid 12-hours at triple time. Didn't matter if your platoon was on the day or night shift. 

Our department sends the Chief's Ceremonial Unit ( aka Honour Guard ) to Old City Hall on November 11th.

One thing I do this time of year when walking around my neighborhood, is to remember this map,

"Grief’s geography: Mapping 6,160 Torontonians killed in three wars"
http://globalnews.ca/news/932833/griefs-geography-mapping-torontonians-killed-three-wars/


----------



## dimsum (8 Nov 2015)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> What do War Veterans Remember on Remembrance Day?
> 
> I am a war veteran.
> 
> ...



Well said.  

Mods:  Could we just title this "Remembrance Day" and put it as a sticky?


----------



## OldTanker (8 Nov 2015)

Excellent post, Richard.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Nov 2015)

Just in time for Remembrance Day, the RCL come across looking like Mafia Dons wanting to protect their operation from interlopers.

Shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.



> Remembrance Day poppy pin that won't fall off too commercial: legion HQ
> 
> Dominion Command says pin-centre substitute ‘defaces' sacred symbol
> 
> ...



His webpage is here: Poppy Pins  I'm ordering the 5 for $20 set.


----------



## mariomike (10 Nov 2015)

"Remembrance Day poppy pin that won't fall off too commercial: legion HQ"

From reading "The Poppy Selling Superthread- Merged", it looks like the poppy-pin issue has been around for years.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Nov 2015)

OldTanker said:
			
		

> Excellent post, Richard.



Thanks! Only took about 30 years to write....  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Nov 2015)

> "You know it is defacing our poppy, and our policy is such that the poppy should not be defaced," said Maxwell, who also speaks for the Royal Canadian Legion's poppy and remembrance committee in Ottawa.
> 
> His stance is in line with what's written on page 42 of the Legion's Poppy Manual — that the poppy is a 'sacred symbol of remembrance' and no other pin (except the pointy one that it comes with) should be used to attach it to your clothing.



Bullshit like this makes me want to stop wearing a poppy, or get on of the British looking one.


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Nov 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Bullshit like this makes me want to stop wearing a poppy, or get on of the British looking one.




I know; I keep buying them but then I attach them with something of my own: a Regimental badge, a _Crowsnest_ pin, or a little maple leaf pin ~ anything I can do to disobey the Legion drones.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 Nov 2015)

Lets see how long that Legion Pin only policy lasts after some poor US kid pokes his eye out with the pin and wins a $5 millions judgement against the Legion in the US, which our courts would recognize for execution because US courts are considered fair and unbiased.  ;D


----------



## Jed (15 Nov 2015)

:





			
				E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I know; I keep buying them but then I attach them with something of my own: a Regimental badge, a _Crowsnest_ pin, or a little maple leaf pin ~ anything I can do to disobey the Legion drones.


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Nov 2015)

ERC: 





> I know; I keep buying them but then I attach them with something of my own: a Regimental badge, a Crowsnest pin, or a little maple leaf pin ~ anything I can do to disobey the Legion drones.



Someone please explain to me why the CF cannot do the same.

I started wearing this Regimental pin my last year in uniform.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Nov 2015)

Start reading here: http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20081110

And carry on reading...


----------



## Pat in Halifax (17 Nov 2015)

I didn't hear of any posers in this year's round  ceremonies...a good thing...


----------



## dimsum (17 Nov 2015)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I didn't hear of any posers in this year's round  ceremonies...a good thing...



After the hoopla and media beat-down of the guy last year, I'd be surprised if there was one anywhere in Canada.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Nov 2015)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> ERC:
> Someone please explain to me why the CF cannot do the same.



RCL Mafia & United Way Mafia


----------



## X Royal (17 Nov 2015)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I didn't hear of any posers in this year's round  ceremonies...a good thing...


Sounds like one on Vancouver Island.
Found on a RCR group on Facebook.





"_Anyone know this guy. Claims he served with the PPCLI, CAR and Cdn Guards as an infantryman/ Commando. Also, claims to have served in Viet Nam and after checking on his valour awards he's not listed as a recipient of the US Silver Star or Bronze Star for service with the US military. Same goes for his Purple Heart medal (brother from the 101st checked on it).
His name is Robert (Bob) Collins and lives on the island somewhere. Can someone vouch for his service? Nobody on the 2 Commando site know's him so we may have a poser that needs to be exposed. He shut down his site after he was questioned about his time in the Regiment._"
Even the CD is misplaced.
Also many other inquiries don't pan out.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Nov 2015)

X Royal said:
			
		

> Sounds like one on Vancouver Island.
> Found on a RCR group on Facebook.
> 
> 
> ...



There was a brief discussion about him (without mentioning his name) on the Walt thread starting at this post.


----------



## X Royal (18 Nov 2015)

Seems the order of his medals has changed a little and in the picture I posted he has grown Canadian jump wings.


----------



## X Royal (18 Nov 2015)

His Facebook page has him living in Sedro-Woolley, Washington.  
His friends list may lead to some info. 
https://www.facebook.com/bob.collins.7393264?ref=br_rs


----------

